# Farmer/Aycock Training Seminar July 6-8 Update



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Basics/Transitions Seminar: July 6 - 8 
The seminar will be held on land owned by the North Dakota Retriever Club, Inc. The NDRC clubhouse on U.S. Hwy 10 between Glyndon and Dilworth, MN. A number of motel accommodations are available within 10 miles of the NDRC in the Fargo-Moorhead area. A complete list and map are available at the Fargo-Moorhead Convention and Visitor's Bureau website at www.fargomoorhead.org. These include: 

• Star-Lite Motel, Dilworth, 218-287-2382 
• Days Inn, Moorhead 218-287-7100 
• Travelodge & Suites, Moorhead, 218-233-5333 
• Motel 75, Moorhead, 218-233-7501 
• Super 8 Motel, Moorhead, 218-233-8880 

Friday: 8:30 - 4:30 
Saturday: 8:30 - 4:30 
Sunday: 8:30 - 12: 30 

Please contact Lisa Hay for reservations at 936-870-7474 or [email protected] 

Mail Payments to 
P.O. Box 528 
Anderson, TX 77830


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Uhhh Ed, 

How much of a payment will be necessary to attend this fine gathering?:wink: 

AH


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Anthony Heath said:


> Uhhh Ed,
> 
> How much of a payment will be necessary to attend this fine gathering?:wink:
> 
> AH


hmmmm, dunno, was asked to post the update since the location changed

try [email protected] or call Lisa


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Hope to see you there*

Anybody from RTF going to make it?

Basics/Transitions Seminar: July 6 - 8 
The seminar will be held on land owned by the North Dakota Retriever Club, Inc. The NDRC clubhouse on U.S. Hwy 10 between Glyndon and Dilworth, MN. A number of motel accommodations are available within 10 miles of the NDRC in the Fargo-Moorhead area. A complete list and map are available at the Fargo-Moorhead Convention and Visitor's Bureau website at www.fargomoorhead.org. These include: 

• Star-Lite Motel, Dilworth, 218-287-2382 
• Days Inn, Moorhead 218-287-7100 
• Travelodge & Suites, Moorhead, 218-233-5333 
• Motel 75, Moorhead, 218-233-7501 
• Super 8 Motel, Moorhead, 218-233-8880 

Friday: 8:30 - 4:30 
Saturday: 8:30 - 4:30 
Sunday: 8:30 - 12: 30 

Please contact Lisa Hay for reservations at 936-870-7474 or [email protected] 

Mail Payments to 
P.O. Box 528 
Anderson, TX 77830 

All the best,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'd really like to go to this event. I just got off the phone with Lisa and there are spots for spectators and handlers for next weekend yet.

Costs are $400 for spectators and $600 for handlers.

I'm a new trainer handler working in on FF at the moment and I'm not sure if $400 is really worth it as I'm not super interested in the FT world.

What do you all think?

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> I'd really like to go to this event. I just got off the phone with Lisa and there are spots for spectators and handlers for next weekend yet.
> 
> Costs are $400 for spectators and $600 for handlers.
> 
> ...


I recommend that you go if you can. You will learn a lot that is relevant to you. Basics and transition skills are applicable to all types of retriever events.

Jeff


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Answer*



TroyFeeken said:


> I'd really like to go to this event. I just got off the phone with Lisa and there are spots for spectators and handlers for next weekend yet.
> 
> Costs are $400 for spectators and $600 for handlers.
> 
> ...


Troy,

If you can swing it you should go. You won't regret it!
What you can learn from these two is priceless. You will be with two of the greatest dog trainers/handlers of all time. Both, legends in the Retriever World. Their insite to this sport is second to none. I wish I could go!

"Just Do It"

Goose


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Were Going*

My wife and I are excited to be attending the seminar. We are leaving in a few hours to head out on the trip. Hopefully we will meet a few people from RTF while we are there

Dan Blevins


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

How was it?? I woulda thought you guys would be jumping up and down trying to tell us? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Angie


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Great info...*

The seminar was excellent and loaded with basics at a higher standard, Judy is a fantastic communicator, and the club grounds and water are fantastic.

Dan it was great to meet you and your wife...all the best, and continued success!

All the best

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'm really glad I plunked down the cash to go to this. Also being a new guy in the sport it really helped me grasp the training and even the events a lot better.

Wayne and Dan, It was great meeting both of you as well. Come back to our grounds any time (NDRC) you are always welcome! Now lets hope Judy and Danny come back next year for the advanced/handling seminar 

Take care,
Troy


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Seminar*

Angie,

Sorry it took so long to post, but the seminar was great. Danny and Judy are excellent teachers. They throughly discussed the foundation that all of our dogs should have to succeed in sport we ask them to play. Our young Kweezy pup did great in the demonstrations. I would definetly recommend it to anyone who can go. My wife is already talking about going to the one in Texas this winter. The NDRC have excellent facilities and were very gracious hosts of the event.

Troy and Wayne, it was a pleasure meeting you both.

Dan Blevins


----------

